# Bath Time!



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

How/Where do you all bathe your GSDs? In the bathtub? In the yard with a hose? At a groomer? At a self-wash?...lets hear your bath-time creative ideas! Trying to figure out the best way to bathe Kai!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i'm usuing the tub i place towels in the tub for traction and my
dog steps/jumps in. in the yard i use the hose. i put shampoo
and water in a bucket. then i rub it in. what's left in the bucket 
i pour over him. i use the hose to rinse and i normally let him drip 
when he's bathed in the yard. i taught my dog to "shake" (his body) on
command.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i taught my dog to "shake" (his body) on
> command.


That's great!! What's the command? 'Shake'? Love it.

My concern with bathing outside and drip-drying is that he'll be dirty and stinky again before he even gets inside? I'm probably way off-base with that, but it seems like that was my experience in the past bathing outside. If I towel dried really well, that seemed to work better. If I left my dog wet, though, he would immediately run somewhere and start 'rolling' in the grass or dirt. UGH.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Just get a large beach towel. They work really well.

When Lisl gets out of the pool for the last time and she shakes, that's when I go to work with the beach towel. You can get them pretty dry with just the towel. If you have your AC on in the house that will help them dry out too.

I put another towel on the couch so she doesn't get the cushions damp and it also helps absorb moisture in her fur.

She hasn't had a 'formal' bath since I could get her in the kitchen sink, but when it's time I'll bathe her in the kiddie pool since she loves to get in there.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Kiddie pool!! Why didn't *I* think of that? Thanks..that's an idea!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

We have car wash that has a pet washing station inside. $5 a bath. It's nice, the wash basin is waist high and has a soft treaded ramp he can walk up. Thats for winter though. Summer, he gets them in the yard with either a water hose or hose in the kiddir pool.


----------



## Wustenbergerland (Nov 29, 2012)

It's nice to have bath in this pet washing stations as they are professional will take care better.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Winter time - Inside in the bathtub

Summertime - Outside in the yard with the hose


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

You can buy one of those Rubbermaid tanks, they're really good and they're easy to bathe a dog in.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a stand alone shower with a sliding glass door. All I have to do is take the shower head/hose down, open the door and call him in. He comes right on in. ill rinse him down, turn the water off, shampoo him and then rinse again. Ill have a towel on standby next to the shower and ill dry him off in the shower. BOOM DONE! haha He loves it!


----------

